# thinning polyshades



## areneau (May 2, 2009)

I am currently about to stain with a Miniwax polyshade. Is it possible to thin it. Its oil based and I know to use thinner but not sure of how well it will work. I want it to stain very dark in the end so I am needing several coats already but just curious if the thinner will affect the stain in the polyshade at all? Or if you have any other ideas on better application methods? I use a brush to put it on cause the cloth doesn't seem to apply very well and then I let it stand for about 5 mins. then wipe down with a cloth and it was working but if it was thinner I think a cloth would be my choice of application.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

The former moderator on the finishing forum at Wood Mag. called Polyshades "the worst thing to ever happen to the can". I totally agree, its is a better idea to color and top coat in two separate steps.
span.jajahWrapper { font-size:1em; color:#B11196; text-decoration:underline; } a.jajahLink { color:#000000; text-decoration:none; } span.jajahInLink:hover { background-color:#B11196; }


----------



## Alan P Oliver (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's my thoughts on the subject:
I agree with jerry, This product is a coloured lacquer. It is very difficult to control such finishes, (using brushes let alone cloth) unless you have spray equipment. With dark colours you could get streaking and you'd be going forever and a day back and forward trying to even the strokes/streaks out. Your best bet is to stain to the required colour, and then put a lacquer over.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I agree with jerry in that doing a separate color and top coat would be better and more controllable.

To answer your question, being an oil base finish, you could thin with mineral spirits, which would decrease the intensity of the color, and wiping would be better than brushing. 

You might experiment with separating your can to a smaller can, do whatever thinning and try it on sample. Keep track of the ratios you use. Just for kicks, add a small amount of BLO to the thinned mix, you might get a smoother flow out, and a longer working time.


----------



## areneau (May 2, 2009)

first, What is BLO? Any thoughts on a good black stain then or where I could find one. I have been looking for awhile now and the only one I found so far was this classic black polyshade. I also agre with you all. I would rather do separate coats but unless I find a black this is what I have to use.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

BLO is boiled linseed oil. You don't boil it, it comes that way. If you need black stain, you could use a black aniline dye, also called "lampblack".


----------



## areneau (May 2, 2009)

thanks, now would most hardware stores carry ir (homedepot)


----------



## areneau (May 2, 2009)

one more question to go with this project. If I am going for a real dark black stain on Pine, should I use wood conditioner?


----------

